# MiCode/patchrom_i9300 is not a valid repository name



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm trying to setup a build environment on my linux machine using the instructions provided by the patchrom README found at https://github.com/MiCode/patchrom. However, when I try to use "repo sync," I get an error saying "Fetching projects: 95% (19/20) fatal: remote error: 
MiCode/patchrom_i9300 is not a valid repository name
Email [email protected] for help
error: Cannot fetch MiCode/patchrom_i9300"
Any idea what I can do to fix this? I have emailed the [email protected], but they told me that they had no experience using repo. Does anyone have any suggestions for me?

EDIT: Somebody who works with the repository fixed it for me, no longer an issue.


----------

